# Glycerine question.. Squeaky clean feeling from soap.



## littleginger73 (Oct 22, 2014)

I made a friend a bar from a melt and pour glycerine soap base and she says it doesn't feel like there is any moisturizer In it at all.. It gives a very squeaky clean feeling.  I thought glycerine was moisturizing.. Can I add anything to it to make it feel not so squeaky clean! Thanks!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 22, 2014)

Dirt!  Just kidding.

Does the same soap have that affect for you?  How long does it last for?

That feeling can come from a number of factors, one of which is the water.  I have quite hard water so when I use my soap I have this dry feeling which is gone by the time I towel off (steady ladies!).  Part of this is due to the salt combining with minerals in the water.  That is a big difference from the soap itself being a drying soap as we might call it.  You could put in something to help combat the water issues, if it is that.

If it isn't, maybe go in to more detail about what you actually gave to her (not all M&P bases are made equal) and it might shed some more light.


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 22, 2014)

For most of my daughter's life I have made soap, and for most of her life...she has hated every bar I have ever made.

I gave up long ago trying to please her until one day she came to me to ask if I had any more of that funny purple and white striped soap.  I had no idea what she was talking about and she showed me where she had found it.  It was remnant pieces from a melt and pour loaf I had made for a gift basket earlier that year.  She LOVED that soap for her face soap and wanted to know if I could make more.  It was melt and pour.  Good old plain clear and plain white from Michaels.  

Of the thousands of bars of soap I had made in her lifetime she liked the melt and pour.

Naturally I wanted to see which kind she liked so we set off on testing different ones.  Her favorite is clear glycerin from Peaks (I forget what kind that is).  After testing many plain, goats milk etc etc she still only likes the plain.

The reason she likes it for a face soap is because it leaves her skin "squeaky clean" and takes off her make up.  Then she uses the moisturizer of her choice.

Next to my soap I don't care for melt and pour of any kind.  Naturally we want different properties in soap, I have the skin of a 47 year old "eczema survivor" and she has the skin of an 18 year old.  

What one person loves in soap, another hates.  Everyone has different skin, different weather conditions and different water to wash with.  I have never found melt and pour soap to be moisturizing in any way.  Just washing my hands with it leaves them tight and dry and crying for creams etc.  Wash with one of my soaps (especially my beloved 20% superfat in the winter) and my hands are soft and supple.

There is hope, she recently commented that one bar I was testing "wasn't as nasty as all the others..."   Ahhh, kids.   :crazy:


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 22, 2014)

I get the same thing and have very hard water.

I've tried out pretty much every base from BrambleBerry (I believe they are manufactured by SFIC). Shea, aloe, goat, honey, clear, white, you name it... they all felt drying. When I had soft water, it was fine.


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 22, 2014)

The soap I made I added cinnamon and a very small amount of cinnamon essential oil.. But would that leave the squeaky clean feeling?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 22, 2014)

Does the same soap have that affect for you?  How long does it last for?



That feeling can come from a number of factors, one of which is the water.  I have quite hard water so when I use my soap I have this dry feeling which is gone by the time I towel off (steady ladies!).  Part of this is due to the salt combining with minerals in the water.  That is a big difference from the soap itself being a drying soap as we might call it.  You could put in something to help combat the water issues, if it is that.



If it isn't, maybe go in to more detail about what you actually gave to her (not all M&P bases are made equal) and it might shed some more light.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 22, 2014)

Another issue with the cinnamon is that it can be a skin irritant. Not sayin' this is the actual situation, mind you, but I'll throw out the idea that the squeaky clean feeling might be partly triggered by a slight irritation from the cinnamon.


----------

